# Romanion Deadlifts the day after Barbell Rows ok???



## NEWBEN (May 16, 2010)

Hey All,

Just now switching from my full body routine to a Four day a week upper lower routine, On my Upper day i do heavy barbell Rows then the day after is leg day where i do squats and romanion deads, just wondering if there is much of a crossover on the back and muscles used in this setup?

anyone have any experience with this?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been doing it. Seems to be ok.


----------



## NEWBEN (May 16, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> I've been doing it. Seems to be ok.


cheers, so allthough my mid back seems hit after rows my erector spinae seems more hit after the deads, does that sound about right


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

You shouldn't have to worry with that. RDL's mostly hit the hams, glutes and l back, bent rows mostly the rhomboids, lats and mid traps with the lower back supporting. So long as your technique each exercise is good you shouldn't have any probs at all.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

dtlv said:


> You shouldn't have to worry with that. RDL's mostly hit the hams, glutes and l back, bent rows mostly the rhomboids, lats and mid traps with the lower back supporting. So long as your technique each exercise is good you shouldn't have any probs at all.


Have to agree with this mate.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

You'll be fine mate.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

youl be fine - pople get to stuck up in any form of deadlift being a 'back' excersise this is not true.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

it won't make much difference fella. The only think i would say is that might be easier to down the rows first. As muscles used to support the body position in rows are used heavily in RDLs. Where as the muscles used in rows won't make much difference in the inverse


----------

